# Three SF Soldiers KIA in Afghanistan IED attack.



## dknob (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/June/110601-02.html

RIP Capt Schultz, SSG Apolinar, and SGT Blasjo.

Damn


----------



## Servimus (Jun 1, 2011)

RIP


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate IED!!!!! Cowards!!!!!!!

Blue Skies


----------



## Muppet (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest in peace warriors.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 1, 2011)

Three SF Soldiers on a mounted patrol KIA by IED!~

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/June/110601-02.html


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry trip.. but there is another thread with this...


----------



## Manolito (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest in peace Warriors


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 1, 2011)

RIP.
Valhalla awaits, blue skies and soft landings.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 1, 2011)

Repose En Paix!


----------



## Odin (Jun 1, 2011)

Please pray for Aaron's family. His wife is taking it very hard & so are his parents. Rest Easy "Kids Meal". <3 Yah Brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 1, 2011)

RIP CPT Schultz, SSG Apolinar, and SGT Blasjo

Prayers out for all affected by the loss of these fine young men.

LL


----------



## Diablo (Jun 1, 2011)

*Slán agus beannacht leat, RIP my brothers.*


----------



## x SF med (Jun 1, 2011)

DOL my Brothers, Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (Jun 1, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AWP (Jun 1, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Dame (Jun 1, 2011)

Rest in peace, warriors. May God grant solace to family and friends.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest easy Brothers.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in peace, brothers.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been informed that there will be a memorial service for CPT Shultz in Port Angeles, WA on 11 June 2011. As more info becomes available I will put it up. I am going to attempt to be there to honor another of our fallen heroes, and an SF Brother.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest In Peace, condolences to families and friends.


----------



## JBS (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in peace, Warriors.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in Peace, Warriors.  We shall not forget your ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warriors.


----------



## Odin (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have details on Aarons service, wake and funeral. If you need them please msg me on here. Verified members only due to the fact I don't need so window licker screwing anything up. It will be in North Carolina.

Thanks


----------



## moobob (Jun 9, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've PM'd senior MODs/members with information concerning CPT Joseph Schultz.  TBD on local Fort Bragg Memorial honoring all three heroes.


----------

